# UK Credit Cards in Portugal



## BriandRos (Nov 12, 2005)

We have been in Vila Nova de Milfontes and district for a while and are finding NO ONE will take UK credit cards. (Yes they all have credit on them!) 
Several Brits here are all finding the same. Any one know the reason. We have never had this problem before. Used the same cards all the way down from UK


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is it just credit cards, are debit cards affected?

I know from a news report that banks are getting tougher on fraud and so are putting stops on unusual activity. Did you phone the card company to see if there is a problem?

If all is ok with card company, them maybe it is to do with the low exchange rate??


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

This has happened to me on several occasions each time I've tried to use a hole in the wall in Portugal.

Could never find out why, but it just seems some machines don't like UK debit cash cards.

The solution for me was just to try different cashpoints. One will nearly always work ok. Bizarrely, I have even used machines belonging to the same bank in the same town, when one worked and the other didn't.

You could always go to a bank and deal with a human if you get desparate.

Bruce


----------



## BriandRos (Nov 12, 2005)

It seems mos outlet will only take Portuguese Cards. We never had the problem last year, you right it could be because of exchange rates. Just make sure you have a pocket full of euros when you need to fill up!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

We also had a few problems, before the current recession, and also found by going to another 'hole in the wall' we were able to get money


----------

